# [Burning] K3B Problems [SOLVED!!!]

## VisionD

Hi people,

i tried some cd burning tools:

- K3B (not working)

- CD Bake Oven (not working)

- Arson (working)

- gToaster (working)

I would like to use K3B, because:

1. I love the look

2. I really want to try the eMovix - Plugin

Does anybody know any difference on how these four programs try to use my cd burner and why some do the job and the others fail?? (So maybe i could minimize my error search!)

I tried for hours to get K3B to work. It always started the burning progress and then gices me the following error message:

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.9

KDE Version: 3.1.4

QT Version:  3.1.2

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '0,0,6'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 6

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identifikation : 'CD-R   PX-W1210A'

Revision       : '1.07'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 2097152 = 2048 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. test unit ready: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  00 C0 00 00 00 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 02 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 3A 01 00 00

Sense Key: 0x2 Not Ready, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x3A Qual 0x01 (medium not present - tray closed) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 200s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: No disk / Wrong disk!

Track 01: data   207 MB        

Total size:      238 MB (23:38.02) = 106352 sectors

Lout start:      238 MB (23:40/02) = 106352 sectors

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=0,0,6 speed=12 -dao -dummy driveropts=burnfree -eject -data -tsize=106352s - 

mkisofs

-----------------------

106352

mkisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -V CDROM -volset  -A K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.9 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -P  -p K3b - Version 0.9 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -r -hide-list /tmp/kde-andre/k3bsvYZCa.tmp -l -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-andre/k3bmnXIbb.tmp 

I don't expect you to know what's wrong (posted something like before in the forum and got no answer), but an answer to my question above would really be cool!!!

Thx for any answers

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VisionD,

Most (if not all) of the graphical tools for CD burning are just pretty front ends for mkisofs and cdrecord.

According to the info from your post, the program was complaining about no disk in the drive. Even though you were doing a dummy run, it still needs a blank disk.

You can drive mkisofs and cdrecord from the command line if you want. Its even listed the commands that the GUI passed to these progarms.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## VisionD

Hello NeddySeagoon,

i copied the wrong error message!!!

Here is the right one:

System

-----------------------

K3b Version: 0.9

KDE Version: 3.1.4

QT Version:  3.1.2

cdrecord

-----------------------

scsidev: '0,0,6'

scsibus: 0 target: 0 lun: 6

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.25

Cdrecord 2.01a14 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Driveropts: 'burnfree'

atapi: 1

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'PLEXTOR '

Identifikation : 'CD-R   PX-W1210A'

Revision       : '1.07'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC SWABAUDIO BURNFREE 

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

Drive buf size : 2097152 = 2048 KB

FIFO size      : 4194304 = 4096 KB

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Input/output error. read disk info: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  51 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00

status: 0x2 (CHECK CONDITION)

Sense Bytes: 70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 24 00 00 00

Sense Key: 0x5 Illegal Request, Segment 0

Sense Code: 0x24 Qual 0x00 (invalid field in cdb) Fru 0x0

Sense flags: Blk 0 (not valid) 

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 240s

/usr/bin/cdrecord: Cannot get disk type.

Track 01: data   207 MB        

Total size:      238 MB (23:38.02) = 106352 sectors

Lout start:      238 MB (23:40/02) = 106352 sectors

Current Secsize: 2048

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, low Beta category (A-) (2)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -12508 (97:15/17)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359845 (79:59/70)

Disk type:    Short strategy type (Phthalocyanine or similar)

Manuf. index: 22

Manufacturer: Ritek Co.

cdrecord comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=0,0,6 speed=12 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data -tsize=106352s - 

mkisofs

-----------------------

106352

mkisofs comand:

-----------------------

/usr/bin/mkisofs -gui -graft-points -V CDROM -volset  -A K3B THE CD KREATOR VERSION 0.9 (C) 2003 SEBASTIAN TRUEG AND THE K3B TEAM -P  -p K3b - Version 0.9 -sysid LINUX -volset-size 1 -volset-seqno 1 -r -hide-list /tmp/kde-andre/k3ba2lcEa.tmp -l -iso-level 2 -path-list /tmp/kde-andre/k3b2gLqgc.tmp 

I had to force burning with K3B, because it told me, there was no empty cdr in the drive (but i got right out of the new pack!!). Then it gives me the errror message above and for sure, not the no Cd message   :Embarassed:   Shame on me!

If you could tell me what's wrong now, you'll be my hero!   :Wink: 

Grretz 

VisionD

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VisionD,

It looks like you may not be using SCSI emulation with an ATAPI drive. If thats true, your results may be mixed as thats new.

If you know you don't have SCSI emulation enabled, redo you kernel to add it.

What does

```
less /proc/cmdline
```

 say?

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## VisionD

Hi,

i am pretty sure that SCSI Support is enabled.

Here is the proc-stuff:

```

// Using "less /proc/cmdline"

BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=30a hdc=ide-scsi

```

I have the CD burner on hdc and another DVD ROM on hdd, but i am not using this too often right now. 

Here are the loaded modules:

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

sr_mod          16056   0  (autoclean) (unused)

fglrx                 173896 156

ide-cd                 32548   0

cdrom                  29856   0  [sr_mod ide-cd]

ide-scsi               10512   0

scsi_mod               88020   2  [sr_mod ide-scsi]

i810_audio             25128   1

ac97_codec             13736   0  [i810_audio]

lp                      6464   0

parport_pc             13700   1

parport                14976   1  [lp parport_pc]

agpgart                15528  19

ppp_async               7712   1

ppp_synctty             6400   0  (unused)

pppoe                   8012   0  (unused)

pppox                   1128   1  [pppoe]

(Sorry for the bad formatation but here is no "tab" avaible, i think).

I tried different tutorials for burning in this forum. All SCSI stuff is compiled as modules (because i heard that the order of loading is important). Is there something missing?? Maybe i forgot a module or something??

Thx for your help, NeddySeagon! I just wanna know what's wrong here because i really want to understand my system!

Greetz

VisionD

----------

## VisionD

Okay,

here we go. I solved (??) the problem!

I really don't why (an explanation is welcome) but my K3B burning app showed six different devices for burning.

I didn't recognize this at the start. Then i saw the message that there is no empty CD in some lun6 device or something like.

Okay, i picked a different device (first one) and K3B is running pretty good now!

The devices were scanned by K3B and right now i don't know how to get rid of the five useless devices!

i don't really care because i am pretty happy right now for solving the problem.

Could someone explain me, where the five useless devices come from??

Happy Greetz

VisionD

----------

## NeddySeagoon

VisionD,

When you compiled the kernel, you checked the "Check All LUNS" in the SCSI driver. When the software does a scanbus, to see what hardware is out there your CD-RW responds 6 or 7 times because its not a SCSI device and knows nothing of devices that support more than one Logical Unit Number. e.g. CD Jukebox.

Only the first LUN is the real CD-Drive.

As long as you understand it, its not a problem - no need to rebuild your kernel now. Jusst regard it as a 'feature'.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## VisionD

Thx so much NeddySeagoon for all your help.

At last it looks like a pretty dumb failure. I didn't really regnonize that i had the option in the kernel. Cool feature   :Wink: 

Thx again

VisionD

----------

